
Haskell-style monad do-notation for Ruby... using code rewriting - raganwald
https://github.com/aanand/do_notation/
======
regularfry
Good grief, that's evil. I like it, but there's not a _chance_ I'd ever
actually use it...

~~~
raganwald
I used this on a production project:

<https://github.com/raganwald/rewrite_rails>

Of course, one of its design goals was that we be able to walk away from it,
so it compiled to plain Ruby files much as Coffeescript compiles to
Javascript.

